# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.1.6 Released Add New Phones and unlimited for huawei phones

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.1.6 Released   Add  NEW PACK FOR HUAWEI PHONES  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *HUAWEI QUALCOMM Based Phones 
-Unlock FREE and Unlimited
-READ UNLOCK CODE Unlimited
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc FREE and Unlimited
-FRP Reset FREE AND Unlimited
-READ UNLOCK BOOTLOADER CODE Unlimited  HUAWEI HiSilicon Based Phones  -Unlock FREE and Unlimited
-READ UNLOCK CODE Unlimited
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc FREE and Unlimited
-FRP Reset FREE AND Unlimited
-READ UNLOCK BOOTLOADER CODE Unlimited  HUAWEI CDMA  -Repair ESN,IMEI etc etc...FREE and Unlimited   HUAWEI MTK Based Phones  -Unlock FREE and Unlimited
-READ UNLOCK CODE Unlimited
-FRP Reset FREE AND Unlimited FOR ALL MODELS
-PERMANENT Repair IMEI,BT...etc FREE and Unlimited 
-Authorize FREE and Unlimited   -WIHTOUT ROOT :-) 
-WITHOUT ENABLE DIAG PORT :-)
-ALL OPERATION IS BY USB CABLE
-NO NEED SELECT MODEL(JUST ENABLE AUTODETECT)
-CONNECT PHONE TO MANUFACTOR MODE
-NO NEED UNLOCK BOOTLOADER  *  * THIS PACK IS FOR  -HUA DONGLE USERS
-ASANSAM DONGLE AND BOX USERS
-HUA ACTIVATION ON IFNINITY USERS
-HUA ACTIVATION ON ASANSAM USERS  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    PRICE :  1 YEARS FREE/UNLIMITED/WITHOUT CREDIT AND WITH FRP = 80 USD   2 YEARS FREE/UNLIMITED/WITHOUT CREDIT AND WITH FRP = 100 USD    HOW TO BUY HDE PACK? 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Add  SM-T713    
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T813    
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-J510UN  
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-G1600   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-G6100   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-G891A   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T719C   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T719Y   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T818T   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T818V   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T819C   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T819Y   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-W2017   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-C9000   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service 
SM-G5700   
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-J510MN  
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-W2015  
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
SM-T377T   
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Full Service
SM-J106H   
Flashing,Full Service
SM-J106F   
Flashing,Full Service 
SM-G3139D  
Flashing,Full Service
SM-T670    
Flashing,Full Service
SM-G570F   
Flashing,Full Service
SM-G570M   
Flashing,Full Service
SM-G610F   
Flashing,Full Service *  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Hua Team Manager Sonork :100.1674663**Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : +989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox  New Asansam Software Download  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   BR
HUA TEAM*

----------

